# bank holiday



## casa1970 (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it just a holiday on Tuesday ? or is it on Wed as well


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

It´s not a boliday on Wednesday and it is not a holiday tomorrow, Tues, either, since the austerity cutbacks. It depends on each Camara. In Faro it is not a holiday this year.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Like Catx says it very much depends on your location. Some Camaras are defying the government and going ahead as planned.


----------

